# Not much spring action in that fork



## phantom (Jun 15, 2018)

https://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/bik/d/schwinn-corvette-1959/6600665968.html


----------



## Oilit (Jun 15, 2018)

For $375.00 or trade for Congas! I don't know about the $375.00, but for congas I'd call that a good deal!


----------



## BrentP (Jun 16, 2018)

Wow... that's pretty bizarre. Kind of like adding a non-functional hood scoop onto your project car.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 16, 2018)

That un-springer compliments that quality rolled stem attached to those 6' ape hangers that are illegal in California.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 29, 2018)

smart guy, real springers add extra weight and slow you down.


----------



## racie35 (Jul 7, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> That un-springer compliments that quality rolled stem attached to those 6' ape hangers that are illegal in California.   View attachment 824918



How can a bicycle be illegal? California must be one effed up,place


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 7, 2018)

racie35 said:


> How can a bicycle be illegal? California must be one effed up,place




Bars above the shoulders compromised your ability to control the bike.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Aug 10, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> smart guy, real springers add extra weight and slow you down.



Like tanks, fenders, chainguards, racks, headlights and kickstands, all the useless stuff that made the bike rattle, we threw out as kids


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 10, 2018)

scooter_trasher said:


> Like tanks, fenders, chainguards, racks, headlights and kickstands, all the useless stuff that made the bike rattle, we threw out as kids




yeah... just a bunch of dead weight slowing you down. except for kickstands.


----------

